# kann Ordner in XP nicht freigeben



## vaporizer (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo

ich bin grade dabei mir ein lokales Netzwerk zu installieren
hab aber ein Probelem am Windowsrechner Ordnder freizugeben
wenn ich auf einen Ordner klicke (rechtsklick) dann eigenschaften
Registerkarte Freigabe, dann...
wäre hier die Möglichkeit "Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben"
mit einem Freigabenamen anzugeben
nur leider kan ich hier nichts einstellen
kann weder ein kreuz machen
und auch keinen Namen eingeben
kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## cappu (29. Mai 2004)

Hast du  "Diesen Ordner freigeben" aktiviert oder ist "Diesen Ordner nicht freigeben" aktiv?


----------



## Maximodo (29. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Laufwerk oder den Ordner, und klicken Sie dann auf Freigabe und Sicherheit. 

Wenn Sie ein Laufwerk freigeben möchten, klicken Sie auf der Registerkarte Freigabe auf Klicken Sie hier, wenn Sie das Laufwerk dennoch freigeben möchten. 

Wenn Sie einen Ordner freigeben möchten, gehen Sie zum nächsten Schritt. 
Führen Sie eine der folgenden Aktionen aus: 
Wenn das Kontrollkästchen Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben verfügbar ist, aktivieren Sie es. 

Wenn das Kontrollkästchen Diesen Ordner im Netzwerk freigeben nicht verfügbar ist, gehört der Computer nicht zu einem Netzwerk.
 Wenn Sie zu Hause oder im Büro ein kleines Netzwerk einrichten möchten, klicken Sie auf die Verknüpfung Netzwerkinstallations-Assistent, und folgen Sie den Anweisungen zur Aktivierung der Dateifreigabe. Sobald die Freigabe aktiviert ist, starten Sie dieses Verfahren erneut.


----------



## TheBadDwarf (4. Juni 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht ist auch einfach nur die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe nicht installiert?

Mit den "Eigenschaften von LAN-Verbindung" mal nachsehen, ob in der Liste der installierten Komponenten "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe" aufgeführt ist. Wenn nicht, klick auf "Installieren" -> "Dienst" -> "Datei- und Druckerfreigabe". Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg TBD


----------

